# More money, more sex or less anxiety?



## Angelfire (Oct 14, 2013)

Between having more money, more sex, or less social anxiety... which would you say you prioritize and/or want the most?


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Thurd one. Hands down.


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

money i really don't care about anything else as long as i have nice things i feel better within myself anyway


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Money, because I kind of need it right now.


----------



## alexworldleader (May 13, 2014)

Money because I can deal with the other two on my own if I don't have to worry about money.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 15, 2013)

More money, pronto.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

more money. i wanna stack more dough than a baker.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Money can buy sex!


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

more sex, I'd like to have more than 0.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Less anxiety would make me more likely to get more money and sex, so less anxiety is pretty much a triple win.


----------



## CoffeeGuy (Sep 23, 2013)

Money. Then I could afford to get support for my anxiety, which would then help me find relationships.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Money brings happiness.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I want sushi.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Money, given a certain quantity of it. Then the other two wouldn't matter, because I'd be set for life and wouldn't give a ****.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

More money


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

With less anxiety I'd be unchained.

It's impressive what I can accomplish when I'm not held back by depression or anxiety.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Less anxiety.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Atm more money. Sex would be the last of my choices. 

If if there was another option I'd choose more willpower. I could then work harder on achieving my dreams and the money would eventually come naturally. Being successful with my dreams would also make me more confident and help some with the anxiety. At least my anxiety about being ashamed of myself and not wanting to discuss my life details with people.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Less anxiety. I can handle lacking the other two, plus less anxiety can help me be more successful in life in general. I think if I had no anxiety, I'd do very well in the world.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

straightarrows said:


> Money can buy sex!


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Raeden said:


> My thoughts exactly.


The reverse is also true.


----------



## Tasdel (Nov 3, 2013)

Less anxiety, I can make money, and then I'd be able to get a girlfriend.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

If I had more money I'd be able to afford some therapy. I'd prefer to learn how to deal with my anxiety rather than have it magically removed. I wouldn't be the same person anymore. I'd also be able to improve the quality of my life. Being short of money creates more anxiety(which I surely don't need).


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

^I agree. More money.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Give me some money, OP :blank


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I'd be making more money and getting more sex if I had less anxiety.


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

Less anxiety. I would love to have it magically removed because I feel as if I've hit a brick wall trying to get some improvement by myself. I feel as if I'm up to my neck in quicksand.

Having said that ....... to have a big increase in income would take a lot of my anxiety away.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Less anxiety=more money + more sex


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Definitely less anxiety; it would maximize my potential to achieve goals that monetary gain and sexual renown could not (i.e. emotionally gratifying interpersonal relationships, intimacy to an extent, occupational accolades, general self improvement, and others that require risk taking and excessive social exposure). 

I wouldn't enjoy any amount of free money or sex due to my personal principles and value system. Money that isn't earned grants no enduring pleasure. I would probably spend it all frivolously and end up broke because I have little knowledge of what I really want yet and how to spend wisely. Sex without emotional commitment is temporary pleasure that might be nice, like a free cup of coffee from Starbucks or ice cream on a summer day, but not more valuable than the other options. I'd just forget all about it days later. 

Less anxiety would be enduring; constant. One of the main obstacles removed from my life. While I could say, being from a family that is literally well below poverty level my entire life, money is an obstacle, having lots of it would be more a bonus, as would sex. My priorities are to get rid of the inhibitors in my life first, as it would be most efficient. Therefore, anxiety.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

content mood most of the time, and no depression.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Less anxiety


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

More sex? That's just something that a person who's very sexually frustrated would vote...
More money means more opportunities which means higher probability for sex (you could alternatively just pay for it)
Less anxiety is again an opportunity for improvement.It can mean that you'd get better use of your surroundings (say find a better job which you were too anxious about previously due to anxiety) which in turn could mean more money and sex.

Stuck between more money and less anxiety.I feel like I can suck it up and do what needs be done to lessen my anxiety but who can turn down money you got for nothing?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Less anxiety would hopefully lead to the other two. Anxiety has held me back career-wise and that's what makes me feel most ashamed. With the job thing figured out and me being financially stable, I'd be able to work on so many other things that impact my self esteem. Then, hopefully, I'd feel less like a loser around guys.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Less anxiety=more money + more sex


My thoughts exactly, plus just generally more fun too,


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

nubly said:


> Money brings happiness.


It does, and anyone who thinks it doesn't is straight up delusional!!


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

SilentLuke said:


> more sex, I'd like to have more than 0.


Ditto!

I already have money and have experience no anxiety at times, but never sex.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Money and sex kind of go hand-in-hand a lot of times, eh? So I'll kill 2 birds with one stone and say more money. I know how to deal with anxiety so that it's not much of an issue most of the time.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

More money. If I had money, I wouldn't even care if I had anxiety. I'd be cooped up in my nice suburban house playing games, surfing the interwebs and cuddling with my boyfriend all day. Sounds like the life to me.


----------



## Ywasi (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

Less anxiety would result in more money & more sex.
More money would result in less anxiety & more sex.
So, it depends on the amounts.


----------



## Occasional Hope (Dec 9, 2012)

I'd have to choose money out of those three options. 

Sex would be great (I think :b ) but it's not a big priority for me at the moment. Less anxiety could help a lot but I have been getting better at dealing with mine over the last year or so.

What is really getting in my way is not having the money to do the things I want to do, particularly activities which would have the added benefit of bringing me into contact with people who have similar interests to my own (taking an evening course in a subject I enjoy for example).

I personally don't believe money buys happiness but I think a lack of money can put a lot of obstacles in the way of finding it.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

Less anxiety. I believe more money could ease some of my anxiety though.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Less anxiety, and it would benefit the other two options I'd imagine.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

less anxiety, plus increased confidence/self esteem would make everthing else easier...


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

money money money
give me the money $u$


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Less anxiety for sure. If I could function normally I could easily get better jobs more suited to my skills/talents & make more money comfortably as a result. I'd also get laid regularly because I wouldn't be afraid to take the chances & risk rejection


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Less anxiety of course. Money can be obtained through work, sex can be obtained through money, but an SA cure is priceless.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

I want more money because it could potentially lead to both of the other two options.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

I chose more money, though it was a toss up between that and less anxiety.

With more money, I wouldn't have to worry about paying bills or spending too much. Eliminating that worry would lessen general anxiety on its own, at least for me.

Lesser anxiety might help me get a good job, where I'll make more money. But it's not a guarantee.

I think either would eventually lead to more sex. Whether that sex is meaningful or not, who knows.


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

Less anxiety.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I'd rather have more money. Actually, I'd rather have all the money in he world.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Less anxiety. I think I would have a lot of potential for sex/money if I didn't have anxiety.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

If I had less anxiety, I think I would be able to have the other two. Anxiety keeps from getting a job on my own and a social life/sex.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

More money so I can afford treatment for anxiety.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

Like someone else mentioned, it kind of needs quantifying somewhat.

However, If we're talking:

A very large amount of money (hundreds and hundreds of thousands + ) 
Zero social anxiety 
Loads of sex (girls suddenly start finding me irresistible for some reason)

I'd probably go for the money. Social anxiety wouldn't really be a huge deal if I was completely loaded, and I could have sex with absolute stunners if I was rich.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I thought you were going to make it exclusive, like if you could have one and not the other two. I'll take money, though.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Less anxiety.....everything else would naturally follow.The money and sex would be so much easier to attain with less anxiety.Plus, less social anxiety would bring me more overall happiness/confidence because then I would start to LIVE more, and start/develop more relationships.

I see some comments that more money would lead to less anxiety...true.But, OP is talking about social anxiety i think.


----------



## The Rozzatron (Jun 7, 2014)

SilentLuke said:


> more sex, I'd like to have more than 0.


Too right man. I can't believe so few people voted for more sex.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

I would live a much better life with less anxiety than I would with more money.


----------



## drayoutom (Feb 23, 2014)

Deff MORE MONEY!!! *drools* Less anxiety is important to me as well but I feel like if I had money my anxiety will go away. Not saying money can buy you everything but in my situation I would definitely have so much less to worry about if I was flexible with money.


----------



## entangled (May 20, 2014)

If I had a stack of money I'd never have to go anywhere, thus less anxiety.


----------



## max88 (Jun 12, 2014)

less anxiety and I'd be getting laid often like in the past and I could actually hold a job which would bring in money


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

less anxiety = more $$$


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

more Money then I can get my car collection and move out of home


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

money. i'd like my family to be financially secure enough so they don't have to worry about it as much as they do now. i've made some huge progress before in overcoming my anxiety back in 2012 until I hit another depressive episode and withdrew and lost everything again. so i know having less anxiety is doable if i'm just persistent.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Less Anxiety fo sho. More money is a close second and more sex is a distant third!


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

Less anxiety= More productivity = More money = More Sex 

So, Less anxiety! 

I wish there was a pill that could make me instantly more confident and less anxious without side-effects


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Definitely more money. The other two choices I pretty much covered already.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Infinite sex without intimacy and love is hollow.
Money would be nice. Need to be a lot to be substantial.
Less anxiety... what's less? Being able to be a functional human being?
Can't even comprehend that.


----------



## Birdkid (Jun 23, 2014)

CoffeeGuy said:


> Money. Then I could afford to get support for my anxiety, which would then help me find relationships.


:') You know it!


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

Less anxiety.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Money. More money fixes the others.


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

Less anxiety for me.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm gonna go with more money.


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

I choose less anxiety over anything! So I can feel the real happiness of life like any other non anxious person can do.Having no anxiety will improve my self esteem and then I can get a classy job and make money which needs to live a happy financially stabled life.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

ByMyself19 said:


> I choose less anxiety over anything! So I can feel the real happiness of life like any other non anxious person can do.Having no anxiety will improve my self esteem and then I can get a classy job and make money which needs to live a happy financially stabled life.


exactly!


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

My anxiety is bearable, sex is not a necessity, but I could always use more money.


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

saline said:


> Like someone else mentioned, it kind of needs quantifying somewhat.
> 
> However, If we're talking:
> 
> ...


This. I would have to go for more money but it does depend how much.


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

Less anxiety, please.


----------

